
Stuff that was Cool: Lite Brite - parterburn
http://www.stuffthatwascool.com/2009/02/turn-on-the-magic-of-shining-light-lite-brite/
======
davi
Hm, parterburn = stwc on reddit?

[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/7xrm8/stuff_that_was_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/7xrm8/stuff_that_was_cool_turn_on_the_magic_of_shining/)

Anyway, this post is not HN, IMHO.

------
rockandroll
I like it.

